
How to permanently delete Facebook account - sushi
http://www.wikihow.com/Permanently-Delete-a-Facebook-Account
======
imperator
Thank you for posting this. In light of the recent stuff that Facebook has
done, I'm deleting my account. I'm glad I'm not alone in seeking the
information on how to do that exactly.

~~~
nob0dy
Out of curiosity, what stuff that facebook has done recently makes you want to
delete your account?

~~~
tripa
Why would it have to be recent?

~~~
bartl
Because that's what he said.

>>>In light of the _recent_ stuff that Facebook has done, I'm deleting my
account.

------
guelo
How to delete your HN account:

    
    
      1. You can't.
      2. ???
      3. HN is evil!

~~~
frossie
Your HN account is not linked to your real identity, unless you want it to be.
Many people think that's a big difference.

~~~
code_duck
Your facebook account is not linked to your real identity, either, unless you
want it to be.

~~~
nopassrecover
If it's not then it's closed as soon as it's discovered though.

~~~
code_duck
Why, is there some reason I can't just post vague messages which don't link me
to any particular, identifiable human? How would they know?

~~~
nopassrecover
I'm just saying that _if_ they do find out you're not who you pretend to be
then your account will be closed. A primary reason for this would be to
prevent identity theft (e.g. accounts that appear to be a real person and add
a group of people who all work together/study together/went to the same
school).

------
zaphar
This should really be as simple as a single button. It wouldn't even
significantly reduce their membership since the average person doesn't care.
It would however improve their image.

~~~
liuliu
Can this really be implemented? No system in that size can invalidate any
information in every CDN center instantly (or even in bounded time). The fact
is, once your information is online, it will never go.

~~~
zaphar
It can be implemented for facebook but not for facebooks apps or for scraped
and cached information. However the article wasn't about removing your content
from the web completely. It was about removing your content from facebook.

------
rooshdi
I too wonder why Facebook makes it so difficult for users to permanently
delete their accounts? It should be a straight forward and simple process, yet
Facebook doesn't even make this option easily locatable through their service.
They should at least openly explain to their users why the deletion process is
in its current form (user experience, security, spam reasons, etc). However,
making the deletion process so isolated and obscure, without an official
explanation, only makes me more skeptical of Facebook's agenda.

~~~
nfnaaron
The value of a network increases as the square of its nodes.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metcalfs_Law>

The value of a network to a user is in the number of people he can communicate
with. The value of a network to Facebook is in the number of accounts it can
claim; the more accounts, the more attractive is the network to advertisers.

If Facebook reports number of users to advertisers and investors, it would
never want to be in a situation where they have to show a loss of users. So
they make it obscure to delete your account.

/speculation

~~~
hussong
It's probably more like _n log( n )_ (see:
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/networks/metcalfes-law-
is...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/networks/metcalfes-law-is-wrong/))
and your point is valid either way.

------
cb18
_"It should be noted that quite how deep your deletion goes is highly
questionable: does facebook still store your information even though you've
destroyed your way of accessing it?"_

~~~
code_duck
I have no doubt that they keep your info. If nothing else, it may be helpful
if law enforcement or a court came looking for info. Soft delete is generally
a best practice anyway, as far as I know, and also, it is convenient for
referential integrity.

------
eam
Method number 3: Violate Facebook's TOS. One instance would be to upload a
nude photo of someone or for the brave souls, one of yourself.

~~~
tokenadult
Don't you think that Facebook would keep all of your information in its files,
even if not publicly viewable, for its own legal protection if you tried
something like that?

------
code_duck
I'm proud to say that I mistrusted and hated facebook from the very beginning,
and don't have to delete my account because I do not have one I've used for
anything other than to sign in and look at pages that require one to be signed
in.

That's right: I'm so hip, I knew Facebook was a horrible, horrible company
which I hate before it was cool to think Facebook was evil.

------
greenlblue
I'll tell you what happened in 14 days.

~~~
Estragon
I did it ages ago. Worked for me.

------
njn
_Thanks to all authors for creating a page that has been read 542,011 times._

I would like to see how Facebook's recent developments are affecting their
member count.

------
whereareyou
One day you may really regret this

~~~
TeHCrAzY
I didn't. Deleted my account a few months ago, and have not looked back. My
reasons were probably 40% privacy issues (I felt at the time that facebook was
going the wrong direction) and 60% just to avoid the massive time sink.

